# Spray guns and systems



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Any recommendations for spray guns or systems? The cabinet shop that I work at on the weekends has a huge booth but they also have a little system that has a pot that carries the material and then hooks up to a compressor. It seems to work well. I do not have a lot of experience with spraying but I like the results that I've seen at the shop and am interested in getting something basic for stuff at home. I would appreciate any thoughts from those of you that have a lot more time invested in this area than me. Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum rnt80. I'm a big fan of airless paint sprayers but they are tricky to operate and if your not carefull you'll get runs something aweful.

Seems that the new HVLP systems are all the rage and can be had for cheap. Here is a pdf page with several systems. You should be able to pick a system and do a search for price and reviews.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro..._tool/paint_sprayers/pdfs/SW_HVLPSprayers.pdf


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I in the same boat as you. I have a pot or whatever they are called but have very little experince with it. If it will spray both lacquer and poly well I will be happy. 

I noticed Woodcraft has an Earlex 2 stage HVLP for $299 but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave I had let the text box set for a while before I started typing didn't see your post. I like airless too I had a Binks Super Bee at one time, nice machine. I don't miss spraying with it though. :blink: I don't think I would mind small woodworking spray jobs with an HVLP but interior spraying was not my cup of tea. :no:


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

I have been spraying my finishes for years and would never go back to a brush. My first setup was purchased from Rockler.com. An HVLP with it's own air supply. Still available and I think I just saw the price drop from $99.99 to $79.99. It is a great system as long as you cleaned the cup as recommended with mineral spirits. My preference is lacquer thinner and so, eventually I glued the cup and gun, both plastics of some kind, together. My fault, not theirs. I have since taken to using the metal HVLP guns available at Lowes and Sears. Just need to make sure that your compressor is able to provide the minimum CFM required by the gun. Otherwise you'll kill the compressor. When I spray, I do it outside. I set up a 20' x 40' open canopy which provides plenty of room and fresh air. No need to worry about the noseeums that get hung up in the finish. They just flick off as the finish sets up.


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of the feedback. Does anyone know the name of the system that I mentioned in my first post? There is a container that holds the material that both the gun and the compressor are hooked up to.


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it is some sort of Graco system, I looked for it for a long time but I think it is more in the industrial realm. I did purchase the Graco 2 stage HVLP system 795.00 and have had great results with it. It does however use a cup gun and does slow down production a bit.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been using and Apollo HVLP system for about 8 years. Like EDP said......I'd never go back to a brush....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billybokay (Oct 30, 2006)

I just looked at the titan hvlp 40. Anyone have any experience with this set up?


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks edp. Ive been wanting to try out an hvlp, but wanted to cut my teeth on a cheap one. I was afraid the Rockler gun was POS.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Rockler HVLP*

Well I am happy to asure you that it is not a POS. In fact, it is quite versatile but it doesn't like to spray polyurethane right from the can when the temperature drops. Then it will require thinning. However, lacquer can be sprayed year round. Unfortunately the reduced price for the #61577 is gone. Price is back to $99.99.
If you have a compressor with sufficient output, you can get an all metal HVLP spray gun from Lowes for about $45. That is the gun I have been using for about 8 months now and my thinking is that once the gun gets too grody looking, toss it and get a new one at that price.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been curious about that. but its the compressor with sufficient output part that makes me nervous.

I use the compressor pictures here http://www.toolbarn.com/product/hitachi/725297/


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Compressor for HVLP gun*

That unit won't work. You will need to consider investing about $300.00 for a compressor of adequate size. The unit pictured has neither the available volume for sustained spraying or the ability to supply anything approaching. You can compare the CFM (cubic feet per minute) requirements of the spray gun to the CFM output of the compressor you are considering to help with your decision. I use the Sears Model #16792 oilless and it has been functioning well for 4 years now.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

So i wonder if it is better to put the money into another compressor ( I have a few that do fine for my tools) Or is it better to put that money into the all in one hvlp units? any thoughts? Is one superior to the other?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Spraying equipment*

Production style HVLP self contained units ahve a nasty habit of being pricey. Upwards of $1,100.00. Hobbyist variations like the unit available from Rockler (my original introduction to spraying) can be had for about $100.00. There is quite a delta between the two. You can acquire a reasonably sized air compressor for $300.00 to $500.00. Me, I'm a middle of the road guy so I chose to upgrade to the compressor and realize other benefits of having it like dusting my projects and pumping up the tires on the lawn tractor.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats where Im torn, because I already have a few grand in compressors around here, do i really want another. I have plenty of air for my tools, so the new comp would be just for spraying.


----------

